# [OFF] Script useradd sous openBSD

## 404_crazy

Salut,

Au boulot j'ai mis en place un serveur sous OpenBSD pour mettre le site web mais comme il est seulement utilisé à 15% en full charge,

je voudrait mettre dessu les espaces web perso des users donc je cherche a faire un scipt qui créer les user, les home, les virtualhosts apache, les user mysqld leur database.

avant sur la debian j'utilisais useradd puis pour le passwd mkpasswd mais ba d'bol mkpasswd n'est pas sous openBSD donc je voulais s'avoire si il existe des equivalent ou meme si par hasard quelqun avait ce genre de script ca me fera un peut moin de boulot ce qui ne serai pas du luxe ! 

Merci d'vance pour vos reponces.

PS: Je poste sur ce forum car je le connais et il est trés reactif !

----------

## Pixys

sous FreeBSD c'est "adduser" donc je suppose que c'est pareil sous toutes les *BSD.

Normalement le script te demande le login, le vrai nom du l'utilisateur, dans quel(s) groupe(s) tu veux l'ajouter, son mot de passe et quelques autres options.

----------

## 404_crazy

oui c'est bien ca mais moi je veux créer mon user avec une seul ligne de commande, exemple : 

```
useradd -g "www-user" -d "/www/user/$user" -m -p  $(mkpasswd $user_password) "$user_logname" 
```

mais comme mkpasswd ne tourne pas sous Obsd donc forcément cette ligne de fonctionne pas -_-'

----------

## Pixys

et "passwd" tout court ça fonctionne pas ?

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> et "passwd" tout court ça fonctionne pas ?

 

si mais je voudrait executé cela dans un script. L'utilisateur va sur une page PHP qui créer le bash puis j'éxécute les batch.

----------

## Bapt

c'est mal ça mais alors très mal de chez mal c'est pas pour rien que passwd n'autorise pas à ce que tu lui passe le password en argument.

si tu veux quand même être tout sale il faut que tu te tournes vers expect ou zpty(zsh)

----------

## Pixys

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> c'est mal ça mais alors très mal de chez mal c'est pas pour rien que passwd n'autorise pas à ce que tu lui passe le password en argument.

 

 :Laughing:   j'aurais pas dit mieux  :Laughing: 

----------

## philius

hormis la sécurité autour d'une tel commande...

je viens de faire un petit essai...

le script appelle passwd avec le nom de l'utilsateur et un fichier.txt avec le mot de passe sur 2 lignes

*****le script*****

#!/bin/bash

passwd toto < fichier.txt

*****le fichier.txt*****

mot_de_passe

mot_de_passe

ca à l'air de fonctionner sur mon pc

pour le fichier.txt, il ne faut pas de caractères en plus, seulement 1 retour chariot après chaque mot_de_passe

le fichier.txt simule donc ce que tu tapes->mot_de_passe+la touche entrée (par le retour chariot)

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> c'est mal ça mais alors très mal de chez mal c'est pas pour rien que passwd n'autorise pas à ce que tu lui passe le password en argument.
> 
> si tu veux quand même être tout sale il faut que tu te tournes vers expect ou zpty(zsh)

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   Oui je sais bien que c'est moche mais je ne voi que cette solution si je veux evité de créer mes user a la main -_-

----------

## swilmet

Une autre solution est de donner des mots de passe générés aléatoirement, puis les users doivent avoir la possibilité de le changer de manière sécurisée (accès ssh par exemple).

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Ca fait un moment que je n'ai plus travaillé sous un BSD, mais... Dans le temps, l'utilitaire "pw" était fourni de base, et permettait ce genre de sport ?

Sinon pour crypter les mots de passe, il me semble que openssl fournit ce genre de fonction aussi.

----------

